# How Do I Get Rid of MITES!!!



## RidgeMillFarmBoers

We currently have a couple goats right now with mites. We have had them for a year now but this time they are really bad.They are all over thier legs. Our goats get better then they get the mites back again. We have tried lots of methods but they keep coming back. We have heard to use motor oil on thier legs. Is this true??? Show season is coming up so we dont want them looking like this at the shows!!! :? 
WHAT SHOULD WE DO!!! :whatgoat: 
:GAAH:


----------



## kccjer

I have no idea, but since no one else replied guess I'll go ahead and give my 2cents worth. Try the motor oil and see what happens. It would be a last ditch effort obviously, but if you've tried everything else.....


----------



## apachedowns

Ivermec injectable is awesome for mites...you can also use Pymethrin dust but its so windy here so I choose to use the injectable ...it stings when injected but only lasts a couple minutes...


----------



## taelir

What have you tried so far? Just so we can rule out what to suggest...

I would definitely set out a sulfur block (our TSC has them, they're just sulfur and salt). Let that work "from the inside out", so to speak...since it's natural, it shouldn't interfere with anything you apply topically.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Are you talking about lice? If lice then>
Ivermectin Injectable injected works like a charm!
I don't like dusts but also have used permethrin oil applied topically on their topline. 
Both can be bought at TSC and most feed stores. 

I personally would not use motor oil. If you are actually dealing with mange mites and not lice then it may be a option. If you actually coat the entire area with it it is supposed to smother the mites. Not all studies confirm that.


----------



## milkmaid

Try a gentler oil (such as olive oil) before you use motor oil. Personally, I would only do the motor oil if the mites were killing my goats and I had tried everything else! (And I am also fighting mites this winter, so I know what I'm talking about!)


----------



## packhillboers

I would think that motor oil would make an enormous mess with your goats. Mineral oil or sulfur (Nu-Stock)would be better if it is mange mites but with lice -I would go with other options first like as Freedomstar mentioned.


----------



## taelir

If the motor oil would be used to smother the mites, what about something like Vaseline? It would still be messy, but I guess to me it seems like a better option than motor oil...


----------



## HoosierShadow

We had a couple of babies a couple of summers ago who got them on their ears and front legs. We used baby oil on them. IMO, beware using any kind of baby oil/mineral oil, because although it did help, it also holds in heat and their temps went up and it made them sick.
My husband ended up giving them a bath, at the time we used the Pymetherin powder. Now, I use Permectrin II, mix it with water in a spray bottle and I spray everyone. I'm not sure, but I am assuming it would work just as well on mites as it does on lice - kills on contact.
I'm not sure how often you should use it though, I'd think do a whole body spray, then the really bad affected areas reapply every few days or so.

I wonder if Cylence can help with the mites? We've heard good things about it and that's what I plan to use. While the Permectrin II works great, it's not long lasting, and Cylence is supposed to last for a month. You apply it like frontline on a dog down their back.

I totally understand your frustration, we're having lice issues with our buck! He didn't have many on him when he got really sick in Dec/Jan, and we thought we had it under control. It's hard to tell when their hair is so thick and they won't stand still too! So yesterday was our day to trim feet and spray everyone. He looked good until you got back to his butt and legs, the only places I didn't spray 3 weeks ago, and you guessed it, he was loaded!!!  
Our girls looked good, no signs of lice, but as a precaution we sprayed every part of their bodies except their teats since they have babies on them.


----------



## DDFN

I know CyLence is very good for lice but I am not sure how well it would be for mites. It also depends on what type of mites you're dealing with. Vet RX states it is good for mites but I have personally never used it for that. Ivomec injectable giving orally is good for both mites and lice. I use to use Tea Tree oil as a natural Flea and tick repellent but you have to dilute it well with almond oil to keep it from being too strong for the pets skin (I always would soak a piece of cotton clothes line in the mixture and then cover it with cloth to keep it off of skin). 

We have chiggers once a year just for a couple of months in the summer. So far I have not had any issues with them bothering the goats but one older dog was having issues last year and I would just use DE to kill them off. But that only works pending what type of mites and their locations. If on legs or body I would rub with DE and give oral Ivomec. If in ears I would use Vet RX and give oral Ivomec. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Are you talking about lice? If lice then>
> Ivermectin Injectable injected works like a charm!
> I don't like dusts but also have used permethrin oil applied topically on their topline.
> Both can be bought at TSC and most feed stores.
> 
> I personally would not use motor oil. If you are actually dealing with mange mites and not lice then it may be a option. If you actually coat the entire area with it it is supposed to smother the mites. Not all studies confirm that.


 I agree...depending what kind you have ...their are biting and sucking lice...one needs the topical treatment ...while the other needs to be inj with Ivomec...

What have you done so far?

Also I wouldn't put motor oil on them...if anything try mineral oil.....if you need to use that...


----------



## RidgeMillFarmBoers

Thanks for all the tips everybody.
We have already tryed:
-Frontline Dog and Cat Mite, lice and flea spray, ( this helped for a little while but then they came back) (this was reccomended by our vet
-Iodine ( we tryed this to heal up scabs, which it does just does help biting)
-Curry comb ( we tryed to brush eggs off, but there were just so many)
-Leg bath (with regular shampoo, i think we might try special medicated shampoo next time) 
I think thats it!!!
Let me know if you have any more suggestions


----------



## jsagez

Can you still use the injection or powder if they are pregnant?


----------



## jddolan

Injection is ok for pregi,I had onesie out of 6 who had mites and all shared the same pen ,had the eat out 2 times,did all kinds of things and it finely cleared up,but my vet had me found ivomec and we were underdosing,that was before I found goat spot .lol can be very frustrating,I think I CID started dosing heavier with ivomec,and they were able to get outside with the better weather it cleared up,ivomec 1ml per 40 ibs sub q,goodluck


----------



## mohairhouse

*Mites on goats*

_*Motor oil is not going to get rid of the problem. I DO NOT recommend this because the goat might lick it. I have been dealing with mites for 3 yrs. now. They are getting much better finally. I'm treating from the inside and out. I'm treating with IVOMEC PLUS Injectable.>>>you can give this orally. Why put the goat through that horrible sting. I put it in a syringe then take your needle off and push it in behind their tongue. 1 ml per 30 lbs. Give 1 dose every 10 days for 3 doses. This will also get rid of lice and worms too.
I also use IVERMECTIN pour on to put it on the bad spots and also run a strip down their back from head to tail. Do this very couple weeks about 3 times. Then I do it again in the fall and again in the Spring. Good luck!*_


----------



## ksalvagno

This thread is from 2012. There was an added question recently if you could use products on a pregnant goat.

You can use Ivomec injectable. You can use the dusts.


----------



## mikegayle

Are Ivermec injections able to be used on milking goats? If so, do you have to discard the milk for a period of time? How about pregnant goats?


----------



## mohairhouse

*Ivomec for milk goats*

Here's a link I found with some info for you Mike.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/199403-ivermectin-milk-withdrawl-time.html


----------



## DonnaBelle66

I have used the Ivermectin with success, I would NOT put motor oil on a goat. That may do more harm than good. If you must put something on, use plain Vasaline. I think the idea is to smother the mites. When I was a kid we used to get nail polish on our chigger bites to smother the chiggers. It worked. I went around with red nail polish spots on me. LOL


----------



## bigtop

I don't know if you guys are still looking for something that works but this worked for me.
A product called Srills makes a great non-toxic product for mites. They have one that works on horses and goats called Horse Mite Bully and one for cattle as well called Cattle Mite Bully. It is a topical spray and kills the mites very fast, I eliminated them all together in about 3 treatments. I found it at www.srills.com but it is also in some stores as well.


----------



## J-TRanch

We use DE( though no proof that it works) 
Also we use python and sevin dust/ If the mites are really bad I would use ivomec injectable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I use python dust and it works great!  also have gotten insectrin dust before and that works awesome too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

OLD thread  
I use Ivomec SQ @ 1cc per 40 lbs for 3 times @ ten day intervals....and Python dust


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oops!


----------

